

Windows 8 Selling Far Below Expectations, But Don’t Count It Out Just Yet - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/windows_8_selling_far_below_expectations_don%E2%80%99t_count_it_out_just_yet456

======
jimmthang
Yeesh

